# Indiana Jones and the Dish HD



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

From here:
"Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull," is set to open in theaters May 22. USA has purchased the rights to be the first to run it on TV and, as a promotion, to first runs in a May marathon for the previous three: "Raiders of the Lost Ark," "The Temple of Doom" and "The Last Crusade."

The big question: Will Dish Network customers be able to see the May marathon in HD for our HD fee?:sure:


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

doubt it.

but still if it's on USA, i would bet on it being stretch-o-vision.

just rent it.


----------



## CKNAV (Dec 26, 2005)

Mr.72 said:


> doubt it.
> 
> but still if it's on USA, i would bet on it being stretch-o-vision.
> 
> just rent it.


Stretch-o-vision on USA? USA HD does not stretch the picture.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

CKNAV said:


> Stretch-o-vision on USA? USA HD does not stretch the picture.


While we on Dish can't say for sure  I have not heard of stretching on USA... but even if in OAR proper, there will still be commercial interruption and edited-for-television... so I'm not interested unless they run on one of the "premiums".


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

Did this need its own thread? <rolleyes>


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Mr.72 said:


> doubt it.
> 
> but still if it's on USA, i would bet on it being stretch-o-vision.
> 
> just rent it.





HDMe said:


> While we on Dish can't say for sure  I have not heard of stretching on USA.


USA HD does not stretch their content. Someday you may be able to verify this for yourselves.


----------



## projectorguru (Mar 5, 2007)

USA HD looks great on cable, can't wait thanx for the info


----------

